# Suche gute Gaming Tastatur und Maus



## RigZilla (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute

Habe mir ja nen neuen Rig zusammengebastelt mit allem was dazu gehört und suche jetzt ne gute Gaming Tastatur mit Maus!
Beleuchtet mit LED wäre cool und technisch müsste sie natürlich auch gut sein 

Was würdet ihr mir das für welche vorschlagen? Darf auch was teurer sein...


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Mai 2016)

Eine logitech g502 dazu eine logitech g410 oder höher.

Was wird denn gezockt?


----------



## RigZilla (6. Mai 2016)

Witcher, Battlefield4, Division, Doom, CS... hauptsächlich Ballerspiele


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Mai 2016)

Dann eine gute maus wie die g502 und eine mechanische tastatur wie die g410.


----------



## RigZilla (6. Mai 2016)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Dann eine gute maus wie die g502 und eine mechanische tastatur wie die g410.



Maus habe ich die g502
Tastatur g910 bestellt...


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (7. Mai 2016)

QPAD MK-5  Pro MX Brown mechanische Gaming Tastatur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Diese Tastatur könnte auch für dich interessant sein.


----------



## RigZilla (10. Mai 2016)

Logitech G502 Maus
Logitech G910 Keyboard
Razer Firefly Pad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JensAck (12. Mai 2016)

Die Corsair K70 RGB ist ne tolle Tastatur. Hast sehr viele Möglichkeiten, coole Features. Eigentlich alles Top.
Kannst auch bei der Seite vorbei schaun.
gaming-tastatur-test.eu/


----------



## MontagID (18. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mir damals die QPad MK 85 gekauft. und bin auch heute noch sehr zufrieden.  Ich finde gut, dass sie nicht so arg verspielt ist, wie die meisten anderen Bretter dieser Art. Die LED Beleuchtung ist regulierbar, allerdings nur in rot. Aber vollkommen okay - ich persönlich brauche keine bunt leuchtende Tastatur, sicher aber Geschmackssache. Deathadder Chroma nutze ich derzeit als Maus, würde sie dir aber nicht empfehlen wollen. Ich hatte damals eine Diamondback, eine der ersten von Razer, und die war wirklich hammer gut. Allerdings ging die dann durch,  ähm, unsach gemäßen Gebrauch zu Bruch. Nach ein paar eher billigen Mäußen, die ich alle abgegeben oder in die Schublade gepackt habe, dachte ich mir, muss eine Razer her... mir persönlich ist sie zu leicht und wirklich ein bisschen zu sehr "plastik". Am meisten stört mich allerdings das Mausrad, kann es nicht genau beschreiben, aber da hatte ich schon qualitativ hochwertigeres hin der Hand, meine ich.


----------



## muhammed1020 (2. Januar 2018)

Megaport Gaming PC Intel Core i7-7700 4x 4.2 GHz Turbo: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
schau dir dies an


----------

